# 4 Months old combtail fry



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

100% Combtails from VT red and blue male and a CT blue Female

here is a video of the 4 month old combtail fry but 2 of those are 10 weeks old

I will try to take pictures of them and post it here since you cant really see them that well. I got a beatiful male that i took out in my room and he's bigger than the other male in the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5etBpjdkd8I


I got another 10 week old spawn in another tank of a Blue Plakat Male and a Red CT female, they still young but i will upload a video once they show more color.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i love them espically the blue and black one


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

beta novice said:


> i love them espically the blue and black one


Thanks, i hope to take some pics of the male i took out because he was making a bubble nest already lol, and then he picked one female and started mating with her in that same tank hahaha. 

I even got it on video  but i dont know if i'm going to upload it.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are 4 months? hmm considering how big they are i must have been buying mine when they were like weeks old. owell, i always wondered how old the girls were. Now i got some ideal. btw they are really cool looking, good job


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

gahcrazy said:


> Those are 4 months? hmm considering how big they are i must have been buying mine when they were like weeks old. owell, i always wondered how old the girls were. Now i got some ideal. btw they are really cool looking, good job


Thanks here is a pic of the 4 month old Combtail male that i had to take out do to the fact that he was mating with another female in the tank and being super aggressive. I took this with my cellphone so the quality is not as good.



















That red female in the pic is a CT and her boyfriend is a Plakat so i got some 10 weeks old on another tank from her and the plakat.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks, i knew the girls were small when i got them but i had know ideal how old the might be. they were just babies! have fun


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wow*

Omg my combtail male looks like Crescent Betta (Betta imbellis), the same colors in the same places.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to buy your male combtail how much you want for him????


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I would like to buy your male combtail how much you want for him????


I'm planning on keeping him, i got another male that looks like him but the other one is kind of like a spade combtail which looks awesome. I only got 2 males from that spawn so i want to keep them.

BTW do you think i should cross him with that Red Crowntail on top or one of his sisters?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Aww shot!


----------



## Mohankrish99 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey I have same colour and same ditto Betta like you its also a comb tailed....
I really love it...
I thought it was a crown tail but it is a comb tailed...
I figured it out after seeing your fish photo....
I will post it for u...


----------

